# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo Allemaal,

## Gemini1

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben een man van 58 jaar al decennia bezig met een antwoord te vinden op mijn diverse mentale en fysieke klachten.
Ben ook geïnteresseerd in gezondheid in het algemeen.
Ik heb ook een zeer breed interesseveld op vele gebieden. Wetenschap, kunst, sport, politiek,kunst, muziek etc hebben mijn aandacht.
Ik hoop via dit forum misschien een antwoord te vinden die mij verder kan helpen.

----------

